# filter outlet options (for canister filters mainly)



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

This is a rather odd subject, but I've been wondering if the outlets on canister filters make much of a different in the tank.

Right now on my 30 gallon planted community tank, I'm running a Fluval 305 canister. GREAT filter, I love it! But I'm also just using the stock filter outlet as I'm sure most do with the filter; the one that just hooks over the side of the tank and pushes the water out into the tank horizontally, and you can turn it whatever direction you want to make the water flow out. Mine is set up so that outlet is pushing water out at the top left front of the tank and sort of making the water flow across the front of the tank to the right, then make a u-turn and come back across the back of the tank back towards the left where I have the intake positioned to take water in.

But lately I've been interested at seeing the filter outlets that are basically a plastic pipe (varying in lengths depending on the tank) that have a bunch of holes drilled in them in a line for the water to come out of. I've seen them positioned on a side of the tank which makes them a little more hidden, and I've also seen them just placed on the back of the tank up high which I would assume give a little more circulation.

I'm just curious to what everyone's opinions and preferences are in the different outlet options. Is there any reason to choose one of the other? What are the pros and cons of each setup?

I just ordered a surface skimmer attachment to put on the intake of this filter (to try and rid the tank of the buildup it gets on the surface...), and was thinking about possibly fabricating the tube-style outlet and putting it on the tank while I have the filter shut off to install the skimmer.


Thanks!


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

that sounds like a good idea, on my ehiem it just loops over the top and then sparys right at the top of the tank, i have seen a few peoples tank with about 6 inch pipe with the holes it so that it moves the water different directions or even not push the water level around as much


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have spraybars on my two.I like it better(which is what you are referring to)as I get more even water movement,and its easier for my bettas to swim.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

Other than with fish that have problems with higher flow rates, there's no real benefit to using one output over the other. I prefer the spray bars in fancy goldfish tanks because it A) gives them a gentler flow, and B) can be angled up to increase the amount of oxygen in the tank. Other than that it's a matter of personal taste.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

This is the kind I use. Eheim Water System Installation Sets


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

How are those,Ben?I have looked at them and they seem nice.Especially considering the intake strainer is like,huge on this filter.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

There's also lily pipes, for those who want to have a more aesthetically appealing tank with a minimal amount of visible hardware in the tank. Say, for example, a planted tank with a canister or sump with an in-line heater and CO2 reactor hidden under the tank, in which case the clear lily pipes would be the only things visible.

I've found a good set on here: http://theshrimplab.com/store/


----------

